# my <div> does not show up



## jasonc (May 30, 2005)

the following is from my file called print.htm....

<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 6.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Thank you for using our online ordering method, please do call again.</title>
</head>

<body>
<script type="text/javascript" src="gettotal.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="showorders.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="adddecimal.js"></script>
<p align="center">
<img border="0" src="../other%20images/favor%20logo.jpg" width="309" height="161"></p>
<p align="center"> </p>
<div align="center">
<table border="2" cellpadding="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" id="table1413" bordercolor="#C0C0C0" width="309">
<tr>
<td align="center">

<script type="text/javascript">
showorders();
</script></td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
<div align="center">

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width="195" id="hiddenprinttotal">
<tr>
<td colspan="2">
<p align="center">Total Cost of your order</p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="119">
<p align="right">£<div id="ctotal2"></div></td>
<td width="76">
TOTALCOST
</td>
</tr>
</table>

</div>
<p align="center">the total cost is an estimate, and you will be charged the 
exact weight of the produce.<p align="center">Thank you for using our online ordering method.<p align="center">
 <p align="center">
The FAVOR Team<p align="center">
</body></html>




the next frile is called gettotal.js...


function Gettotal()
{
form = document.forms.favororders;

ctotal=eval(form.Avocado.value*cAvocado);
ctotal=ctotal+eval(form.ButterSquash.value*cButterSquash);
ctotal=ctotal+eval(form.Cauliflower.value*cCauliflower);
ctotal=ctotal+eval(form.CornOnCob.value*cCornOnCob);


form.total.value = "£"+adddecimal(ctotal/100)+"p";

parent.totalcostcell.document.getElementById('theTotal').innerHTML = adddecimal(ctotal/100);

parent.showorderpageiframe.location.reload();

parent.hiddenprinttotal.document.getElementById('theTotal2').innerHTML = adddecimal(ctotal/100);

parent.hiddenprintpage.location.reload();

return ctotal;
}




the theTotal2 figure does not show at all.

please could someone help me fix this issue.

thank you in advance for your help.


Jason


----------

